# repairing azek



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I dropped a board and it took a chunk out of a piece of water table cap that is Azek. What is the best approach to repair this stuff? I use epoxy and bondo on wood, but not sure about the Azek. thanks, Nick.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you can use those fillers on azek too


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Tom. The epoxy will stick to it? Usually west system doesn't stick to plastic. Although Azek is some other kind of plastic.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

bond and fill has epoxy filler for pvc but you can use the stuff you use for wood too,or you can use a multimaster and carve out the bad peice and glue in a new section


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

cut it out and replace IMO


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Too much work to cut out and replace. Aluminum flashing vycor mitered corner etc. Filling it will be the approach I take. Should be fine its in the back of the house. Plus it's my house, so I'll have to live with it.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Did it crush/dent or did it take a chunk out? If it's a chunk then you can just take pvc glue and glue it back in.

Cole


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thats another reason why it's best to paint pvc,makes it much easier to repair


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

If it is dented, use a heat gun, you can take out dents and dings. Azek has a memory.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Its worst case scenario. Dented and took a chunk out, and sort of deformed the area around the chunk. I'm going to try bondo and see what happens. Already had one coat of paint on it. I was going to repair it today and my dad said: why don't you wait till we finish siding...:laughing: That isn't a good sign.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

If it's what I'm picturing, I'd definitely say cut it out with a multimaster and patch in like Tom said.
The Azek brand PVC glue is pretty good and will get a good solid hold. I've patched in pieces with it.


----------

